
For the media biz, iPad 2010 = CDROM 1994 - bdfh42
http://www.wordyard.com/2010/03/26/for-the-media-biz-ipad-2010-cdrom-1994/
======
bdfh42
Scott Rosenberg is absolutely right - the failure of the CD ROM was that it
forced the user to consume the content in the way that the publisher was
prepared to present it - most CD ROMS failed to allow the user to freely
search and re-purpose the content. They ended up being more restricted than
the print media they were supposed to replace wile (generally) failing to add
enough value in enhanced media (video etc) to make up for this.

Existing attempts by magazine publishers to persuade consumers to accept
electronic substitutes for print media have also failed - I for one don't want
to turn pages on my computer - and I am not happy to accept the segmentation
of content - the dreaded "turn to page n to continue reading" makes no sense
to the user in this context.

I suppose the traditional (failing?) media will make exactly those mistakes
with any new platform that offers them the illusion of control.

Are we really going to put up with paying for content at rates close to print
media when we know that distribution costs are near zero? OK - if we are
prepared to pay, are we also prepared to put up with advertising? I think it
is one or the other but perhaps others have different views.

